# Altinkum - "A Place in the Sun"



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

This month's edition of the magazine produced by the Channel 4 TV programme's "A Place in the Sun" carries an article about Altinkum which may be of interest to anyone considering a home in Turkey:
A Place in the Sun | News and features - Why Altinkum's a Royle favourite


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! A great article.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting article and having just been in the area for the last 2 weeks I would say it seems pretty accurate.


----------

